# Date Entry Log Sheets for Employee's



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Morning Everyone,

Do any contractors here have a standard data entry template they use for themselves and employee's?

I am trying to design one for my crews to use.

Essentially all of the clients addresses, date, services, etc etc.

Do you guys just use notebooks or do you have a standard spreadsheet template you like to use?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Excel SS with order the route is to be run Have check boxes for services preformed, snow depth and weather conditions. Column for Time in/time out and for notes is needed.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-log-i-just-got-done-with.112789/


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-log-i-just-got-done-with.112789/


That's the one we used for years. Found it on here almost a decade ago. Occasionally, someone would check the hell froze over box.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you guys.


----------

